
IPad Name Conjures Up More Than Intended - timr
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/29/technology/29name.html?hp
======
edd
"A lot of women when they hear the word ‘pad’ are going to think about
feminine hygiene."

Much like they do when they go in to a stationary shop and buy a "pad of
paper"? I love how half the world have managed to transform themselves in to
pubescent teenagers over this name.

